
Tell HN: Chess.com is broken - thatwasunusual
For the 2nd time I&#x27;ve been banned from chess.com, without any explanation whatsoever. My only guess is that I played &quot;too good,&quot; someone reported me for &quot;faul play&quot;, and that that person decided I&#x27;m a cheating bastard.<p>Some background info: I started playing chess as an 8 year old, mostly because it was the only game available on my father&#x27;s computer at the time. I learned all the openings and what not, brute force mind you, and always had a &quot;feel&quot; for chess.<p>Speed forward, I play chess FIDE, but lack of interest places me on only 1400-ish. Friends of mine starts to play it on chess.com, I join in, and I quickly outperform them, and I start to play others.<p>This is where chess.com decides to just ban me. They ask for my FIDE credentials, so I take a copy, send it to them, and they re-open my account. Two years later, they close my (paid) account, no reason given.<p>I have _never_ used chess.com for monetary reasons, nor will I. It was always just for fun.
======
Jugurtha
It absolutely sucks when that happens. Something similar at age 10 (4th grade)
when a teacher accused me of cheating because the handwriting was that of an
adult, and it was "obviously" my parents who did my homework. I tried to
convince her by proposing to get a pen to write something right there. She
wanted to see them nonetheless. They came and explained the situation.

It also happened in college because the lab reports were too good and
"obviously" plagiarized, or the grade was too good for someone who never
attended. They'd literally "normalize" my grades, but by that time I felt more
contempt than outrage towards education and academia, which have been torture
since day 1.

------
sushshshsh
Lichess? Sounds like the smart next move

